# Looking for venison



## Alsta (Oct 25, 2022)

Hey all, 

Looking to get my hands on some venison, The missus and my close friends have never had any, and I've been wanting some.
Since I am not able to go out hunting to get fresh myself (No Firearms, no knowledge of good locations) - what is - in the collective opinion - The best place to buy some from?  Not looking to spend a fortune in case they don't like it. I'm thinking just a couple pounds of ground for some Chili and either a loin or some medallions for the true flavor profile. 

Might help to include that I'm in central Jersey and don't mind a short drive to do a pick-up if the store is close enough.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 25, 2022)

I dont hunt but usualy find a friend willing to part with some but did not happen last year.  A guy I know bought a processing place and told him if someone does not pay their bill I will pay it.  Not sure if he will or not but hoping.


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 25, 2022)

Whitetail Whole Tenderloin - ElkUSA
					

lb




					elkusa.com


----------



## Alsta (Oct 25, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I dont hunt but usualy find a friend willing to part with some but did not happen last year.  A guy I know bought a processing place and told him if someone does not pay their bill I will pay it.  Not sure if he will or not but hoping.


let me know if that pans out! I'll gladly send something your way for some my way!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2022)

Wild Fork Foods has a lot of different game meats. Check & see if they deliver to your zip.








						Specialty Meats
					

Shop now the best variety in exotic and specialty meats from Wild Fork Foods. From rare game meats such as Ostrich and Alligator to Elk, Bison and Venison raised without antibiotics and hormones. All deliver to your house on the same day at a low price!




					wildforkfoods.com
				



Al


----------



## keahunter (Oct 25, 2022)

Alsta said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Looking to get my hands on some venison, The missus and my close friends have never had any, and I've been wanting some.
> Since I am not able to go out hunting to get fresh myself (No Firearms, no knowledge of good locations) - what is - in the collective opinion - The best place to buy some from?  Not looking to spend a fortune in case they don't like it. I'm thinking just a couple pounds of ground for some Chili and either a loin or some medallions for the true flavor profile.
> ...


Hi Alsta,
I'd be happy to give you a few pounds of ground for chili (ate my loins already).  However, i'm in North Jersey.  Are you ever up this way?  
Keith


----------



## Alsta (Oct 25, 2022)

keahunter said:


> Hi Alsta,
> I'd be happy to give you a few pounds of ground for chili (ate my loins already).  However, i'm in North Jersey.  Are you ever up this way?
> Keith


PM headed your way!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 27, 2022)

Alsta said:


> I'm in central Jersey and don't mind a short drive to do a pick-up if the store is close enough.


North Florida is a short drive isn't it I'll give you a good amount I have in the freezer


----------



## Alsta (Oct 27, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> North Florida is a short drive isn't it I'll give you a good amount I have in the freezer


Little longer of a drive than I would prefer, but I'd gladly pay for shipping!!


----------



## BigW. (Oct 27, 2022)

Here there is a program that allows non-hunters to get venison.  But, we have plenty of deer here.  Might check with NJ Game & Parks and see if there is something similar.


----------



## Alsta (Oct 27, 2022)

BigW. said:


> Here there is a program that allows non-hunters to get venison.  But, we have plenty of deer here.  Might check with NJ Game & Parks and see if there is something similar.


Did not know such a thing could possibly exist! I'll look into that - thanks!


----------



## Alsta (Oct 27, 2022)

BigW. said:


> Here there is a program that allows non-hunters to get venison.  But, we have plenty of deer here.  Might check with NJ Game & Parks and see if there is something similar.










Apparently anything donated goes to food banks - I don't need it that bad to take away from those truly in need.


----------



## BigW. (Oct 27, 2022)

^ There is that, but there is also an exchange program that non-hunter to pay the processing fees and get the deer.

_The Deer Exchange, which is available annually from Sept. 1 through March 1, allows hunters and potential venison recipients to join a database and search for other participating parties in their area. Parties will work out the details of the transfer. Venison cannot be sold. Donors and recipients can register online for free._


----------



## hawkce541 (Oct 27, 2022)

Alsta said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Looking to get my hands on some venison, The missus and my close friends have never had any, and I've been wanting some.
> Since I am not able to go out hunting to get fresh myself (No Firearms, no knowledge of good locations) - what is - in the collective opinion - The best place to buy some from?  Not looking to spend a fortune in case they don't like it. I'm thinking just a couple pounds of ground for some Chili and either a loin or some medallions for the true flavor profile.
> ...


They are all over the side of the road here.  My best year I killed 6.  I only shot 2 hunting and hit the rest with cars.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 27, 2022)

hawkce541 said:


> They are all over the side of the road here.  My best year I killed 6.  I only shot 2 hunting and hit the rest with cars.


That can get expensive real quick. I don't even hunt and have two kills. 

To the OP, The Mon-n-Pop store up the road from me sells venison. I'm not sure of the rules. I think they have to be from out of state, and only during a certain time of  the year. 

Chris


----------



## FenHoglore (Friday at 12:34 PM)

Here in Michigan, if you hit a deer, call the police and they will do the accident report and if you ask, they will issue a "permit" to keep the deer if you want it. Oh, the local Meijer store sells "farm raised" venison and buffalo meat, but it isn't cheap.. lol  Get an old pickup and mount a railroad tie for the front bumper....   lol


----------

